# Kan init niet vinden

## Its_me_117

Ben voor me gevoel al een leuk eind opweg met de installatie van Gentoo

Ben nu bij de reboot-fase aangekomen

Dwz, ik heb alles gedaan zoals stond beschreven. Halverwegen het opnieuw opstarten krijg ik de melding dat de init niet kan worden gevonden. Nog even zoiets als de init= overslaan ofzo, maar verders niets.

Heb voor zover ik weet een foutje gemaakt in de grub.conf file

bij de regel kernel /kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 heb ik het stukje real_boot... op een nieuwe regel gezet. Kwam ik achter na controlle (na booten en bovenstaande foutmelding)

Terug opgestart met een bootflop, mijn bootdirectory gemount en de grub.conf aangepast. Dacht dat dit voldoende was. Tegenovergestelde blijkt waar.

Wat moet ik doen om van die init fout af te komen? 

Moet ik het commando: grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda nog een keer uitvoeren, of had ik alles weer moeten mounten, moeten chrooten, env-update en source /etc/profile ...?

BVD

----------

## Rainmaker

je moet inderdaad eerst je /boot partitie  mounten vanaf bijv een livecd. Dan editten. chrooten en alles zou niet nodig hoeven te zijn.

----------

## Its_me_117

Grub.conf heb ik al aangepast. Melding blijft. Wat nu? Welke handeling zou ik nog uit kunnen voeren om gentoo wel te laten opstarten?

Rainmaker zegt dat de rest niet nodig zou HOEVEN zijn. Kan ik hieruit opmaken dat ik het nog wel kan proberen of verziek ik daar juist de handel mee?

BVD

----------

## webkiller71

Heb je het handboek gelezen? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10 (deze is synchroon met het Engels handboek)

Wat me opvalt is dat je de kernel in / heb gezet en dat je 2.6.28 hebt, je kunt 2.4.28 hebben of 2.6.x, maar die x is maximaal 11 nu (als je een release canidate gebruikt)

----------

## Its_me_117

Haha, domme fout. Ik bedoel natuurlijk kernel-2.4.28-gentoo-r6. De kernel staat toch niet in de root zelf? Tenminste... ik heb m in de /boot staan. Door root (hd0,0) aan te geven en na de kernel de real_root=/dev/hda3 klopt dat toch weer?

Verder heb ik geloof ik alles gedaan zoals aangegeven is in de handleiding.

Iemand nog een tip?

BVD

Nog even de precieze waarschuwing:

Warning: unable to open an initial console.

Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init= options to kernel.

Daarnaast knipperen de lampjes boven het numerieke deel van mijn toetsenbord.

----------

## polle

Post hier anders eens je:

-grub.conf 

-/etc/fstab

----------

## Its_me_117

Ok, eerst me grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.28-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.4.28-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd /initrd-2.4.28-gentoo-r6
```

```

/dev/hda1  /boot  ext2  defaults,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3  /  ext3  noatime  0 0

/dev/hda2  none  swap  sw  0 1

/dev/fd0  /mnt/floppy  auto  noauto  0 0

none  /proc  proc  defaults  0 0

none  /dev/shm  tmpfs  nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

none  /proc/bus/usb  usbfs  defaults  0 0
```

Bovenstaande fstab is een ingekorte versie (alle #xxx zijn weggelaten. Kon met geen mogelijkheid /dev/fd0 mounten om de file ff te kopieren. Kernel van me bootflop ondersteund nl geen fat.)

Mogelijk dat iemand een fout ziet.

BVD iig maar weer

Ps. wat ik ook vreemd vind is dat in grub howto's wordt gesproken over root=/de/hda3 en in de handleiding gentoo real_root=/dev/hda3

----------

## polle

heb je al eens gecheckt of die bewuste initrd in /boot staat.

Ik weet niet juist hoe genkernel werkt (ik veronderstel dat je dat gebrukt hebt, ik werk er echter niet mee) maar het gebeurt wel eens dat mensne hun nieuwe kernel copieren naar /boot zonder dat die gemount is (standaard zo ondr gentoo) en dan werkt dat ook niet.

----------

## Its_me_117

Zowel kernel-2.4.28-gentoo-r6 als initrd-2.4.28-gentoo-r6 staan in /boot.

Nog iets anders waar ik mogelijk een fout mee gemaakt heb?

----------

## polle

Gebruik je devfs of udev?

als je het eerste nog gebruikt moet het zeker in de kernel mee gecompileerd zijn.

(check ook eens even of bij jouw de directory /dev wel bestaa)

----------

## Its_me_117

Ik ga ervanuit dat ik devfs gebruik daar ik ng werk met een 2.4.28 kernel en de ondersteuning voor udev pas in de 1.6 kernel zit verwerkt. (dacht ik hoor  :Confused: )

De directory /dev bestaat ook en is gevult.

In /etc staat een bestandje devfs.d en devfs.conf. Beide bevatten geen tekst.

//edit devfs is ook in de kernel opgenomen. Dat wil zeggen.. in de .config file staat  config_devfs_fs=y

config_devfs_mount en config_devfs_debug staan overigens als not set in deze lijst

----------

## Its_me_117

Gelukt...

real_root= is root= geworden. Kan nu gewoon inloggen als root. Nu ff een andere user aanmaken en dan verder.

Bedankt voor alle reacties...

----------

